# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darm probleem

## garst034

AL maanden heb ik last van de darmen, 'verstopping'.
De arts heeft me hiervoor volcolon voorgeschreven,dit middel heb ik nu 6 weken 
gebruikt, daarbij veel water drinken,ook s'morgens op nuchtere maag lukt het
om naar mijn mening een redelijke stoelgang te krijgen maar de pijn in mijn linkerzijde 'dikke darm' blijft aanhouden, inmiddels is er een foto
van de buik gemaakt, hieruit bleek dat er in de dikke darm toch nog behoorlijk wat ontlasting en luchtbellen aanwezig waren,binnenkort wordt er een echo van de buik en een endoscopie gemaakt.
Maar wat mijn vraag is, sindsdien ik heb behoorlijke pijn aan de linker teelbal,kan het zijn dat er van de dikke darm uit een spier of iets dergelijks loopt wat deze nare scherpe veroorzaakt?
Wie heeft er zoiets dergelijks mee gemaakt,heel graag hoor ik een reactie.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Garst034,

Wat akelig voor je man....verstopping.....ook ik heb last van de darmen...Spastische dikke darm of het prikkelbare darm syndroom hoor je wel eens over praten misschien...ik kreeg ook allerlei klachten aan het lichaam, ik zal niet zeggen wat allemaal maar het was niet fijn...nu slik ik daar niets meer voor...sinds ik een hondje heb loop ik veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel meer, ik sport, mijn eetpatroon kan stukken beter,..geen speciale pillen slik ik, enkel alleen nog maar Gastronol van Dr Vogel dat is voor je darmen als deze opgeblazen zijn en tegen je maag..( indien dit nodig is)..als ik een opgeblazen gevoel heb dan slik ik drie kleine pilletjes tegelijk...ik heb ze "altijd" in huis en in mijn tas.... maar wat fruit schijnt ook goed te zijn....een appel...je moet ervan houden  :Big Grin: 
's morgens drink ik steevast een halve liter lauw water en dat bevalt prima...sommige mensen zweren bij koffie in de ochtend....
ik weet wel dat ik "altijd" erge pijn dan heb aan 1 kant van het lichaam...ik dacht altijd dat ik een blindedarmontsteking had....niet dus.... :Big Grin:  maar het is erg pijnlijk....
mij helpt het om minder zoetigheid te eten en niet teveel rode wijn met tanine erin...
ook nam ik 's middags altijd een kop thee met wat gembersiroop erin en dan dronk ik dat op, dan wordt je ontlasting zachter....

ik wens jou veel sterkte ermee, en ik hoop dat iemand een beter advies voor je heeft maar toevallig passeerde ik dit onderwerp....prettige dag verder Garst034
Groeten van Eliasabeth.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

veel gedroogde abrikozen eten, heb zelf ook altijd hele volle uitgerekte darmen, die wilden alleen maar leeg door spoelingen in ZH.
veel meds voor gehad, uiteindelijk ontdekte ik het wonder van de abrikozen...en ben van alle laxantia af!!
alleen jammer dat het niet vergoedt wordt.

----------


## christel1

Ik zal toch ook eens aan de abrikozen moeten gaan zitten... Lijkt me goed voor van alles een beetje en soms kan ik me het niet meer herinneren dat ik nog een grote boodschap gedaan heb, dat is dan dus heel lang, nu weet ik het, gisteren, ga nu een kalender bijhouden met wanneer ik nog eens kan gaan... Nochtans drink ik heel veel water en andere dingens, maar het meeste water maar bij een colonoscopie is vastgesteld dat mijn dikke darm dubbel zo lang is dan bij een normaal iemand.... ben ik toch nog abnormaal te noemen en hoe langer je transit erover doet, hoe droger dat dit spul allemaal wordt en dat is niet fijn.... en ik eet heel veel fruit en eet heel veel groenten maar wel redelijk vetarm omdat mijn dochter op de lijn moet letten (volgens haar he)... weer een leuk onderwerp dus....

----------


## sietske763

@ chris,
jouw meds werken nou ook niet bepaald laxerend natuurlijk.
momenteel ben ik met 2 meds even gestopt.....de boosdoeners die obstipatie alleen maar erger maakten. miss even jouw meds onder de loep nemen en evt veranderen??
haha kost ff wat tijd, want wij slikken nogal wat....

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Die darmproblemen heb ik al heel lang hoor, toen ik nog geen medicatie slikte of zo. Mijn tweelingzus was zwanger van de oudste toen ze met mij naar het ziekenhuis gegaan is voor een darmonderzoek en ze dachten dat we ons vergist hadden van plaats, ze was hoogzwanger en ik mocht niet met de auto rijden na het onderzoek dus zij was meegegaan dus ze wilden ons naar de kraamafdeling sturen, heb ze wel moeten overtuigen dat ik wel degelijk bij de gastro-enteroloog moest zijn voor een darmonderzoek en dat is nu toch al 18 jaar geleden.... ik had een darmobstructie gehad en had daarvoor een nachtje in een Brussels ziekenhuis gelegen met een scanner tot gevolg, ze wisten niet wat ik had, ik had een infectie maar ze konden niet uitmaken of het geen appendixontsteking was, ik had koorts en een hele gezwollen buik, precies 5 maand zwanger en natuurlijk veel pijn en bij het onderzoek hebben ze dan vastgesteld dat ik een obstructie had en ik had een brief meegekregen voor de HA en daarin stelden ze ook voor om mijn darmen eens met een colonoscopie te bekijken en daarmee hebben ze dan vastgesteld dat ik veel te lange darmen had... daardoor gaat mijn transit zo traag maar mijn grijze cellen zijn nog niet aangetast, die werken nog vlotjes...

----------


## erikmireille

hallo ik ben nieuw hier,ik ga al jaren op controle maar steeds veranderen ze de medicatie dan movicol dan weer dit dan dat ,nu neem ik tempocol is van pepermunt maar niks helpt steeds nog een verstopping ,duurt nu al dagen ,verga van de buikpijn

----------


## christel1

Misschien eens naar de HA gaan en een voorschriftje voor fleet vragen, is een drankje dat heel vies smaakt maar het is maar een klein glasje en daarna moet je 2 liter water drinken en 's morgens nog eens herhalen, normaal wordt dit gegeven voor een colonoscopie maar voor jou zou het misschien goed zijn om je darmen eens goed te reinigen ? Misschien kan je het zo krijgen bij de apotheek maar ik ben er niet echt zeker van, dus misschien eventjes navragen ??? En wel fleet om te drinken he, niet om in je achterste te spuiten, dat bestaat ook maar daarmee bereik je niet alles wat in je darmen zit.

----------


## sietske763

heb je al klysma,s gehad met een extra lange slang erbij......zo kan je hoog in de darmen komen........dat heeft mij beter geholpen dan tig laxeermiddelen bij elkaar.
maar zoals boven gepost....abrikozen is echt een wondermiddel!

----------


## kayne

Mijn darmen gaan ook slecht helaas.
Ooit heb ik een keer verstopping gehad wat een maand aanhield.
Een maand lang geen ontlasting kwijtraken kan niet?
Ik had het dus wel, gelukkig heb ik dat nu niet meer.
Paar keer movicolon voorgeschreven gekregen en een darmonderzoek gehad.
Onderzoek was allemaal goed dus zeg maar waarom de darmen niet willen.
Door de weeks ga ik wel redelijk, meestal bij opstaan voel ik al drang.
En anders na een kop thee want dat werkt denk ik laxerend.
Maar in het weekend ga ik meestal niet, gister en vandaag ook weer niet.
Hoe kan dat dat je in het weekend niet gaat?
Ik kom in het weekend wel later mijn bed uit dan door de weeks, zo`n 4 uur later.
Mischien heeft dat er wat mee van doen?

Kayne.

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Niet leuk he zo'n ding die ze in je achterste schuiven om een klysma mee te geven ? Heb het ook eens gekregen hoor in het ziekenhuis toen ik daar lag met een darmobstructie. 
Kayne, een maand lijkt me wel heel lang, na 10 dagen of nog iets minder zou ik dan toch wel al een laxeermiddel slikken, ik weet wat het is en ik gebruik ook niet graag laxeermiddelen maar ja soms kan je echt niet anders en movicol werkt niet bij mij... en ik ga misschien maar 1 keer op de week maar dan die dag 4 keer, dat maakt mijn week dan goed zeker.... niet serieus te nemen hoor...

----------


## kayne

Christel,

Op internet las ik net dat het niet zoveel uitmaakt hoeveel keer je gaat.
De een gaat elke dag, de ander eens in de twee, drie dagen.
Het gaat erom dat de ontlasting normaal is, dus eruitziet als een aaneengesloten worst die makkelijk geloosd kan worden.
Dat is het bij mij ook wel dus dat is prima, ik moet me geen zorgen maken dus.
Maar ik vind het vreemd dat ik bijna elk weekend niet ga.
Langer dan tien dagen verstopping is natuurlijk helemaal niet goed en een maand dan al helemaal niet.
Movicolon hielp mij trouwens ook niks en ik kreeg ook van die flesjes met zo`n lange tuut eraan, dat is toch een klisma?
Wat ik laatst ingenomen heb op advies van mijn homeopaat is lynolax.
Lynolax tarwekiemolie en Lynolax havervlokken.
Gebruik: van de tarwekiemolie èèn eetlepel en van de vlokken twee eetlepels.
Dit doe je door de yoghurt b.v. Lynolax is speciaal gemaakt voor de darmen.
Kost overigens niet zo duur, beide samen nog geen 10 euro.
Weet niet waar te koop maar ik heb het bij de homeopaat meegenomen.
Ook al ga ik niet elke dag, zou toch graag elke dag gaan.
Als je spysvertering niet optimaal is, kan je dat terugzien aan je voorhoofd.
Ik zeg kan maar hoeft niet.
De darmen hebben homeopatisch gezien een relatie met het voorhoofd.
Maar bij mij is dat natuurlijk weer wel te zien, voorhoofd is onrustig, uitslag.
Daarom zou ik willen dat mijn darmen eens optimaal gaan werken.

Kayne

----------


## erikmireille

ik drink elke dag thee,ik lust geen koffie maar de darmen werken niet,komt ook doordat ik lupus heb denk ik

----------


## erikmireille

ik heb nu al vorige week een fleet gehad,en dat was de laatste ontlasting die er tot vandaag is uitgekomen,ik voel ze zitten maar ze kan er niet door is hard als steen,ook al eet ik fruit enz

----------


## kayne

Mag ik vragen wat lupus inhoud?
Nooit van gehoord eerlijk gezegd.

kayne

----------


## christel1

Lupus is een auto-immuumziekte die de gewrichten aanvalt en waar je heel veel pijn van hebt. Het kan ook de huid aantasten en alle andere organen. Mensen met lupus die kan je dikwijls herkennen aan hun wolfsmasker zoals de endocrinoloog het noemt, rode wangen, precies coupe rose maar dan net iets ergers. Momenteel zijn er nog niet veel behandelingen die werken, meestal wordt er gewerkt met hydrocortisone om de symptomen te verlichten maar dit werkt ook niet altijd en niet bij iedereen. Lupus brengen ze onder bij de "reuma-ziektes" maar het is helemaal geen reuma en heel veel auto-immuumziektes klasseren ze onder de noemer "CVS" terwijl het echt ziektes zijn en geen CVS want er is een lichamelijke oorzaak te vinden.

----------


## erikmireille

ik heb lupus ssa een vorm die de organen aantast ,lupus kan je zien in het bloed ANF positief , spijtig genoeg is de rheuma ook aanwezig ,ik heb ook nog sjogren en raynaud en de ziekte van tietse allemaal door lupus , de zon die moet ik mijden en als medikatie neem ik plaqeunil een pil tegen malaria maar dat is het enige medicijn die lupus wat in bedwang houd 
en cortisone ook veel pillen tegen maagontsteking en slokdarmontsteking en tegen darmontsteking ,het is een hele waslijst maar we moeten erdoor

----------


## christel1

Oei erikmireille dat is echt een hele waslijst die je daar opnoemt.... ik weet dat het allemaal heel veel pijn doet, ken redelijk wat mensen met lupus en die zien af. En ja van cortisone krijg je ook last van je maag en dan moet je weer een maagbeschermer nemen en nee het is allemaal niet gezond maar ja er bestaat nog geen efficiënt geneesmiddel tegen lupus en de andere ziektes die je opnoemt want het zijn allemaal auto-immuumziektes. Waar ga je voor je lupus en andere zaken ? Een reumatoloog of een endocrinoloog (arts gespecialiseerd in auto-immuumziektes en ook diabetes ed). Een reumatoloog kan je helpen maar ik heb een betere ervaring met een endocrinoloog.... een boek om te lezen voor jou is de CVS mythe van dr Coucke, daar staat oa ook lupus in uitgelegd en wat je er kan voor doen... Veel moed, ik durf niet schrijven veel succes want dat slaat op niks.

----------

